# Cream of the crop of your vinyl collections?



## Fredx2098 (Jun 24, 2018)

I have two crates of records: one for my absolute favorite bands/albums/genres, and another for ones that I'm not as interested in. The crate of my favorites is organized in order from front to back of my favorite artists/bands and then my favorite albums by them. In order, they are:

*Orchid*, emoviolence (scary music, don't listen to this):

Dance Tonight! Revolution Tomorrow!

[self titled]

Chaos Is Me

*Basic Channel*, techno (these are in chronological order because I pretty much like all the albums I have equally):

Q1.1

Quadrant Dub (my favorite album of theirs, especially the second side)

Phylyps Trak II

Octagon

*Natural Snow Buildings*, avant-garde psychedelic experimental noise drone folk. I only have one album on vinyl because most of their albums have tracks that wouldn't fit on one side of a record. My favorite album by them is Daughter of Darkness. I have a limited edition 6-CD (the album is over 6 hours long, but only 14 tracks) box set of it that was hand-painted by one of the members of the band, but on vinyl I have:

The Snowbringer Cult (this is a pretty good introduction to their music as well)

*Burial*, future garage (electronic):

Untrue (an undisputed masterpiece)

*Bill Evans*, cool jazz:

Portrait in Jazz (sadly the only record I have by him even though he's by far my favorite jazz musician)

*John Coltrane*, jazz, hard to pinpoint his exact style:

A Love Supreme

*Frank Zappa*, progressive/experimental rock:

Joe's Garage Acts I, II, and III

Uncle Meat

*Bear vs. Shark*, emo-tinged post-hardcore:

Compilation of "Right Now, You're in the Best of Hands. And If Something Isn't Quite Right, Your Doctor Will Know in a Hurry" and Terrorhawk (I bought this out of the hands of one of the members of the band, after their final reunion show, a very moving experience)

*Dinosaur Jr.*, alternative/noise rock:

Where You Been

*Radiohead*, alternative/art rock:

The King of Limbs (criminally underrated)

*King Crimson*, progressive rock:

In the Court of the Crimson King

Discipline

In the Wake of Poseidon

*Pink Floyd*, progressive rock:

The Wall

Wish You Were Here

Dark Side of the Moon

The Final Cut

*Miles Davis*, jazz, same story as Coltrane above:

Bitches Brew

*The Beatles*, rock:

Abbey Road


----------

